# Came across a somewhat suspicious website (not porn or violence)



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2021)

It all started with me looking up images of what a Portuguese driver's license card look like (since I've passed my exam and have yet to have my physical card so I figured I'd just check it out), and next thing I know, I was on a website that sells them..?

This is it: (removed)

Uh, can someone explain this website?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2021)

Boesy said:


> It all started with me looking up images of what a Portuguese driver's license card look like (since I've passed my exam and have yet to have my physical card so I figured I'd just check it out), and next thing I know, I was on a website that sells them..?
> 
> Uh, can someone explain this website?


Doing some looking in for you.
Website was registered in 2019.
Hasn't been updated since 2020 should expire this September....
I would say really questionable.
When you click the about us page it jumps to the author named
"YLmQC0JtIl"
Which has documents that go back to 2016 supposedly. But doing a WHOIS look up. it was created in 2019.
In other words it has articles dated for a time when the website couldn't exist.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I would classify it as a likely scam.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it's just functional enough for it to pass for a boomer. but under a slight amount of scrutiny falls apart


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah, I'ma go ahead and say 1.) this is definitely illegal, and 2.) probably a scam.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 13, 2021)

Best bit about the website is it says near the bottom of it. 




 

Not quite 24/7 if you are only open 6 days of the week


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Best bit about the website is it says near the bottom of it.
> 
> View attachment 241591
> 
> Not quite 24/7 if you are only open 6 days of the week


lmao i was looking at that too! 

i also looked at the address listed, doesn't seem to lead anywhere... besides a park and a store named CHASE lol


----------



## Costello (Jan 13, 2021)

wrong forum
bad idea for a thread
and linking to a shady site.

Sorry but this has nothing to do on GBAtemp, I'll lock this thread now


----------

